# Charity bass tournament



## OFCMAC351 (Sep 6, 2010)

The City of Monroe Police Department and Its sponsors will be conducting a Charity Bass Fishing Tournament to benifit the Wounded Warrior Project. 

It will be out of Sugar Creek Marina at Lake Oconee on Oct 2nd, 2010. This is a Saturday. Times are safe light till 1500 (3:00pm)

We have gotten enough sponsors to gurantee $1,000.00 for first place and $500.00 for second place. Entry fee is $100.00 per boat. 100% of all entry fees will be sent to the Wounded Warrior Project.

We have many, many door prizes and items to raffel off. From a Smoker complete with charcoal, lighter fluid, wood chips even a lighter. Home Depot Donated to us. To gift certificates for Oil Changes.

We are trying to attract 100 boats. Doing that would get us to our Goal of $10,000.00 for our wounded men and women who served in the military.

Also every entry fee is tax deductable so keep your receipts and right it off at the end of the year. If you have any questions contact Matt McClung at mmclung@monroega.gov Look forward to seeing everyone out there.


----------



## jerad (Sep 14, 2010)

Great Tournament for a great cause!!      Way to go.


----------



## OFCMAC351 (Sep 15, 2010)

thanks jerad


----------



## OFCMAC351 (Sep 15, 2010)

here is one of the flyers we just picked up today. guys im telling you. there is gonna be a lot of goodies there. free food and drinks. Music and the Chevy and Dodge dealerships are bringing some trucks out to look at. Plus the Marine Corps recruiting station out of Athens is gonna bring some of there guys by that are just back from boot camp and about to go to boot camp. The Army Recruiting station from Athens is also gonna be out there with some of there young warriors. The National Guard is gonna be there with a hummer or two. Good times should be had by all.


----------



## OFCMAC351 (Sep 22, 2010)

I have been getting a lot of questions on registration, to keep it simple you can either come by the Monroe Police Department and grab an entry form or show up the morning of the event and we will have plenty of entry forms on location. I can e-mail you and entry form if you would like. But, I request that you either return it to the Police Department or bring it the Morning of. That way entry forms due not get hung up in the mail. If you bring your entry form by the Police Department Just ask one of the ladies up front and they will accept all entrie fees and monies.


----------



## prcone (Sep 29, 2010)

i have a question about one of the rules, it states that you have to be in line to weigh your fish in by 3:00. will you being coming back in flights or everybody at one time


----------



## OFCMAC351 (Sep 29, 2010)

In flights, you can ignore that. That is an error. Also an error on no dead fish may be weighed. We will have an updated / corrected set of rules saturday morning. Sorry for any confusion this has caused.


----------



## Sun Rise Bass (Sep 30, 2010)

will see you there Saturday morning. I was in the Marines for 10 years this is for a Great Cause I have been to a Wounded Warrior home. these guys are great American Heros


----------



## gahunter12 (Sep 30, 2010)

This is driving me crazy that I can't fish this tournament due to work. I am scheduled to work this Sat. This is such a great cause and may God Bless every one that fishes and or works this tournament. Its such a honor to meet the fine men and women that have served for our country.


----------



## OFCMAC351 (Sep 30, 2010)

Sun Rise, I was also in the Marines. Camp Lejeune from 1994 to 1998 0311. Thank you for your service. I am the tournament director, find me Saturday Morning or Afternoon at weigh-in and we will swap war stories. There will also be the Marines Recruiters there from Athens.

Ga Hunter, I appreciate your kind words. If you are able to make it that afternoon for weigh-in you will still have a chance to win some great prizes and shake some service members hands. 

For anyone that wants more info on the tournament and has facebook search "City of Monroe PD Charity Bass Tournament" it is a page dedicated to the tournament.


----------



## RangerTom (Oct 1, 2010)

How many places are being paid based on 100 boat field?


----------



## Sun Rise Bass (Oct 2, 2010)

1-3 got paid Tom


----------



## frosty20 (Oct 2, 2010)

Who won? Weight?


----------



## claye75 (Oct 2, 2010)

Shawn Malcom (bigbass07) and Lee,  with 15lb and change.


----------



## OFCMAC351 (Oct 2, 2010)

I hope everyone that came out had a great time. We have already set the date for next years as March 12 (Saturday) Sugar Creek Marina again. I will keep you all posted but if you missed out just ask some of the people that were their. for $50 bucks per boater you got a goodie bag, free food, a chance at $1000 and to fish. I hope to see everyone next year again. As the size grows number of places will be payed. Maybe next years we can pay more. Thanks everyone. 

Just incase anyone wanted to know, we were able to raise over $3500 today, for the Wounded Warrior Project.


----------



## bigbass07 (Oct 3, 2010)

great tournamnet and congrats on raising that much money. next years date will be awesome. i will be there to defend my title LOL. thanks for the help on supporting such a good cause.


----------



## Sun Rise Bass (Oct 3, 2010)

was and they did give away alot of stuff at the end!


----------



## bigbass07 (Oct 3, 2010)

Sun Rise Bass said:


> was and they did give away alot of stuff at the end!



tons of stuff i won a 10 speed mountian bike and 25.00 oil change.


----------



## Sun Rise Bass (Oct 3, 2010)

bigbass07 said:


> tons of stuff i won a 10 speed mountian bike and 25.00 oil change.



I know dude you made out like a bandit!


----------



## RangerTom (Oct 4, 2010)

Sounds like a good start for a larger event next year.  What were the 2nd & 3rd weights?


----------



## bigbass07 (Oct 4, 2010)

2nd 12.92 and 3rd 12.29 or something close to that.


----------

